# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Turbelario.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo este vídeo de un turbelario que encontré en una charca en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.
Los turbelarios también son conocidos como planaria.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-abr-2015),HUESITO (29-abr-2015),Jonasino (28-abr-2015),Los terrines (28-abr-2015),perdiguera (28-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Buenas noches compañeros subo este vídeo de un turbelario que encontré en una charca en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.
> Los turbelarios también son conocidos como planaria.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Y8CUm2ema-Q
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


¿Son los que en algunas partes llaman gusanos planos?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Exacto no son muy habituales de ver y este vídeo esta muy conseguido, lo tenia guardado por ese mismo motivo.
El vídeo esta aumentado a 1000x, recuerdo que fue de lo poco bueno que saque de esa muestra.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (28-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias, Francisco

----------

frfmfrfm (28-abr-2015)

----------

